# 3 FOTDs in 1 - catch up - pic heavy !



## Margarita (Jan 8, 2008)

I've been so busy I haven't had time to upload pictures!!

Most recent *New Years Eve Look*

My dress was purple so this kind of matched 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Face:
Smashbox Foundation Primer
Trucco Foundation
Mac Select Cover-Up NC30
Mac Select Sheer Pressed Powder NC30
Mac Blush Springsheen

Lips:
Mac Pencil Subculture
Mac Lipstick Blankety

Eyes:
Satellite Dreams
Cumulus
Black Tied
Vanilla Pigment
Frozen White Pigment 
& the medium frosty blue from the metallic holiday quad
Fluidline Black
L'Oreal Voluminous Mascara
Covergirl Brow Enhancers




















*Christmas Dinner Party*

It looked better with my hair all done but here it is pre-hair done

Face
Maybelline Foundation
Mac Select Coverup NC30
Mac Beauty Powder in Drizzle Gold
Mac Blush Plumfoolery

Eyes
Goldmine
Gorgeous Gold
Patina
Espresso
Silver Pigment
Vanilla Pigment
Fluidline Black
Revlon Fake Lashes
L'Oreal Voluminous Mascara

Lips
Culture Class Lipstick
Contessa Lipglass



















*Nude Look*

Boring but here it is 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Face
Maybelline Foundation
Mac Select Cover-Up NC30
Rimmel Bronzer
Mac Cubic Blush

Eyes
Patina
Espresso
Naked Lunch
Liner Stubborn Brown
L'Oreal Voluminous Mascara

Lips
Brew


















Thank you for looking!


----------



## shadowaddict (Jan 8, 2008)

All of the looks are great but that first one is especially beautiful and so are you. I love your liner talent.


----------



## Viviana (Jan 8, 2008)

Love your makeup!
even the nude look.
Great!!!


----------



## XShear (Jan 8, 2008)

Your gorgeous!


----------



## MACATTAK (Jan 8, 2008)

I love when you post!  All the looks are gorgeous & so are you!


----------



## Lipglass*Lover* (Jan 8, 2008)

*~*Beautiful!!!! I really love the l/g in the 2nd look...pretty!!!*~*


----------



## janwa09 (Jan 8, 2008)

I love these looks! And your lips are gorgeous!


----------



## mariecinder (Jan 8, 2008)

So beautiful! I love the plum lip color on you!


----------



## makeupgrl8 (Jan 8, 2008)

They're all SO pretty! Love the purple look- gorgeous!


----------



## Baby Mac (Jan 8, 2008)

Beautiful!


----------



## Jot (Jan 8, 2008)

You are so beautiful. i love the nude look as well as the others.
lovely x


----------



## chrisantiss (Jan 8, 2008)

pretty looks


----------



## Bonbonroz (Jan 8, 2008)

All of the three are very pretty!!


----------



## hotpink1326 (Jan 8, 2008)

You are stunning! I love each look but that nude one is just... jaw dropping!!!


----------



## mena22787 (Jan 8, 2008)

wow, very pretty looks! esp the 1st one!


----------



## tadzio79 (Jan 8, 2008)

You look amazing, especially the first one!!!


----------



## RaynelleM (Jan 8, 2008)

You're so pretty!! ... I love the second one!


----------



## Moppit (Jan 8, 2008)

I really like your eye looks and love your full lips.


----------



## Fee (Jan 8, 2008)

You are absolutely amazing your makeups your face... everything's just gorgeous^^

<33


----------



## Hilly (Jan 8, 2008)

I love the yellow look! You have really great lips


----------



## n_c (Jan 8, 2008)

You look very pretty. I love the first look and the lips on the last pictures looks perfect on you.


----------



## missmacqtr (Jan 8, 2008)

Very Pretty!


----------



## rubysubi (Jan 8, 2008)

superb, i agree that ur liner talent is off the chain, i'm still working on mine, lol


----------



## MACisME (Jan 8, 2008)

ur very pretty =)


----------



## sandyyyy <3 (Jan 8, 2008)

so pretty! love the first look


----------



## nunu (Jan 8, 2008)

they are all so gorgeous! i love the first one!


----------



## supercelestine (Jan 8, 2008)

Love LOve Love the photos! you're a super adorable! 

Your skin is rediculous! Do tell what you cleanse/moisturize with!


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Jan 8, 2008)

Each one is beautiful!


----------



## Margarita (Jan 10, 2008)

Wow thanks for all the compliments!!!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *supercelestine* 

 
_Do tell what you cleanse/moisturize with!_

 

I actually use Proactiv, the whole line (3 step system). I don't have acne but I do get  the odd pimple that seems to stick arond forever, but Proactiv honestly made such a huge difference.


----------



## Simply Elegant (Jan 10, 2008)

All three looks are gorgeous.


----------



## fingie (Jan 10, 2008)

I love the 1st & 3rd looks--you have gorgeous lips


----------



## Miss_M (Jan 10, 2008)

Very pretty !!

I just love the first look


----------



## PRETTYGIRL26 (Jan 10, 2008)

Very Nice...


----------



## Face2Mac (Feb 4, 2008)

Girl, in that first picture you look like Kim Kardashian, who a lot of us are obsessed with, but just because of her makeup not the sex tape or what they call a career in Crazyland(Hollywood). I digress, you are pretty.


----------



## Kim. (Feb 4, 2008)

You're gorgeous. I love the last one. What rimmel bronzer (number/shade) do you use? and what do you use in your eye brows? they are perfection!!


----------



## mimibrowneyes (Feb 18, 2008)

love the third 'no-makeup' look, its gorgeous! i wanna get brew lipstick now!!


----------



## Shadow (Feb 18, 2008)

all of these looks are pretty but I especially like the second one on you.  Great color for you!


----------



## yummy411 (Feb 18, 2008)

you have beautiful skin!


----------



## chocolategoddes (Feb 18, 2008)

beautiful! all beautiful


----------



## c00ki312 (Feb 18, 2008)

you beautiful girl!

grrrrrrrr! lol


----------



## funii_bunnii (Feb 19, 2008)

real pretty... i love your lips in the 1st pic nd im loving the nude look... great job b


----------



## delidee32 (Feb 23, 2008)

Stunning


----------



## Margarita (Feb 24, 2008)

thanks girls, i'm glad you like it.

Rimmel Bronzer: 021 Sun Light

Eyebrows are filled in with Cover Girl Brow Enhancer Midnight Brown


----------



## readyformycloseup (Apr 20, 2008)

Whoa stunning! I'm in love with your looks, especially the purple one. Could you list how the eye was done in the 1st look? You really should make a tutorial, that would be so great!!


----------

